# finding a breeder in buffalo ny



## jedel (Dec 25, 2009)

hello,
i am having a hard time finding a good breeder in the buffalo/western new york area. i am looking for a short hair black and tan GSD (rin tin tin) family dog, not for breeding or show. ive been on alot of web sits and they all have the same type of info. (ie good lines, family raised, health guarantee and so on....) if anyone has suggestion or recommendations that would help me narrow my search that would help me out a great deal. i am also willing to travel a few hours for the rite breeder. 
thank you for any help


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Will this be your first German Shepherd, jedel?

I cannot recommend a good breeder in western New York, but there are several wonderful German Shepherd rescues in the state of New York that have many dogs that would probably fit your requirements in terms of what you're looking for and also your experience level.

Brightstar German Shepherd Rescue - http://www.brightstargsd.org/ - comes to mind immediately. There's also German Shepherd Rescue of Central New York - http://www.gsrcny.org/

If you're set on a puppy, I am sure other posters will have suggestions for you either in New York or within a reasonable drive if you're willing to drive for the right pup from a good breeder.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

There is also Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue 
http://www.bdbh.org


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The best rescue in the Buffalo area is http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I adopted my GSD from big dogs big hearts, they are a great rescue to work with. I love my boy, hes a great fit for us.


----------



## jedel (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for the info. ive looked at the rescue. i realy want to know the history of the dog. want to know about the parents tempermament, hip, elbow and general health. 
dogs that ive have experience with are labs and retriver


----------

